
MicroConf – The World’s Most Popular Conference for Non-VC Startups - peter_d_sherman
https://microconf.com/
======
peter_d_sherman
Technically, the title of the web page is: "The World’s Most Popular
Conference for Independent Startups", but I felt that this didn't highlight
the non-VC, non-Institutional Investor, non-Institutional Capital aspect,
plus, "Independent" can be interpreted in many contexts...

If I have violated HN's rules about posting the original title in its original
form, then I profusely apologize, in advance!

